# Lt2000 will not rev runs very slowly



## Spqr (Sep 15, 2021)

Changed the carburetor a few months ago, recently it has been very difficult to start and runs at a low speed with no ability to rev the engine or accelerate.

I can start it by spraying carb cleaner but it drives very slowly and does not react to pushing the accelerator forward. Stalls on inclines.

thank you in advance


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 
Did the problems just start, or did they begin when you changed the carb?


----------



## Spqr (Sep 15, 2021)

Thank you for the response and welcome. I have purchased a few acres which I need to mow so the old push mower simply will not do. I have the Lt2000 and a zero turn. The 2000 had been sitting for about a year and would not run. I changed the filters and the carb and she was fine, no issues until about a month ago.

Now she will only start if I spray carb cleaner into the carb and then she crawls along. Throttle has no effect and she is just above idle.

oil looks clean and I do not think it is the belt as if it were I should be able to get the engine out of low idle.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If your carby has an electric solenoid attached to the bottom of the carby bowl, then I would check to see if this is working, remove the wire/s from the solenoid and remove, reconnect the wire/s and turn ignition to start, and watch for the needle to retract into the solenoid housing, if a single wire, then you will have to earth the solenoid body to a good earthing point.

If the solenoid is ok, then it is time for fuel flow checking of the system, from tank to carby, including the vent hole in the fuel cap, if the fuel flow is ok, then a carby clean may be the answer, have you also checked to see if the throttle cable is working the governor link and all linkages are connected?.


----------



## Spqr (Sep 15, 2021)

Gentlemen thank you.

cleaned the carb, checked fuel lines, checked electrical and all now good.
Next problem is that the choke wire linkage keeps falling out. Is there a trick to securing it?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Some links have a step shape leg and others have a U shape leg, what shape is yours, some engines also had a fine tension spring wrapped around the throttle and choke links, could you take a photo of what you have and where this link is falling out of.


----------



## Spqr (Sep 15, 2021)

FredM said:


> Some links have a step shape leg and others have a U shape leg, what shape is yours, some engines also had a fine tension spring wrapped around the throttle and choke links, could you take a photo of what you have and where this link is falling out of.


Mine has a simple right angle which slips out. No evidence of a nut or anything to hold it in place. Photos show it as it has fallen out


thanks again


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Spqr said:


> Mine has a simple right angle which slips out. No evidence of a nut or anything to hold it in place. Photos show it as it has fallen out
> thanks again


Your link may have a special clip that has an eye to fit over the link end and the rest of the body has 2 spring clips that press over the link to hold in place, I tried to find a photo, but wasn't successful.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The link doesn't look original, looks to be made from stainless steel, what is the carby end shaped like, is this a step or "U" shaped??.


----------



## Spqr (Sep 15, 2021)

Carby side is a step


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Amazon.com: Dorman 41017: Linkage Clip Assortment : Automotive


Buy Dorman 41017: Linkage Clip Assortment: Linkages - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Something like this will do the job, you will have to check for correct size or maybe go genuine.


----------



## Spqr (Sep 15, 2021)

Thank you all. Issue fixed


----------

